
Git – Pushing to Multiple Remotes - tf2manu994
https://manmeetgill.com/blog/2016/simultaneous-git
======
tf2manu994
Not entirely sure if this fits the site, but since the github news hit, I was
trying to configure a way that doesn't make ssh confused with multiple keys.

